# Wearing down claws?



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

my 3 rats have the sharpest claws and I dont have the skill to clip their claws I would probably take off a toe 

Is there anything I can do to more naturally wear down their claws? Something I can add to the cage?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Letting them run over a brick during playtime should help.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Could I put one under the ramps in my cage?


----------



## MalReynolds (Jul 3, 2012)

elliriyanna said:


> Could I put one under the ramps in my cage?


Most definitely. Similarly, I've heard Super Pet Lava Ledges work for toenails as well, seeing as they're made from pumice, if you want to go that route.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I will look into something like that  I may need something thinner than a brick but I will look at my local Homedepot. What can cause such sharp claws?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Fire bricks are thinner. You can find those at any place that sells heating stoves.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

You can also buy some tile or pumice stones from home depot (in the pool section I believe) or you can buy lava rocks made for reptiles, lava ledges work ok, but after a few months of having it both of mine broke (one keeps turning no matter what, and the other in bent) so I don't recommend them for long term use as ledges, I just put them under my water bottles on the shelf levels and it seems to help.


----------

